# relacore and zantrex-3



## chanelle_l_paul (May 3, 2007)

I saw somewhere that the most popular diet pill combination is relacore and zantrex-3. Do they actually work? How much better are they when taken together?


----------



## emitecaps (May 3, 2007)

Just because it is popular doesn't mean it's the most effective.


----------



## musclebeat (May 4, 2007)

yeah zantrex has shit loads of caffeine and relocore is designed for women ova 35.. sum ppl like it.. but i dono bout taking em together


----------

